# alleen niet bij wet



## michaelhenchard100

I want to be sure that I have understood the use of "alleen" here / Ik wil zeker zijn dat ik het gebruik van het woord “alleen” hier goed begrepen heb.

_Het is om die reden dat euthanasie op grond van psychisch lijden alleen niet bij wet kan geregeld worden._
(Schrap euthanasie op basis van louter psychisch lijden uit de wet)

Zou deze zin in het Engels vertaald luiden / Would this sentence in English be: “It is for these reasons that euthanasia on the grounds of mental suffering cannot be regulated by law alone”?


Could they have said, or perhaps should they have said / Hadden ze kunnen zeggen, of misschien hadden ze moeten zeggen “Het is om die reden dat euthanasie op grond van psychisch lijden niet bij wet alleen kan geregeld worden”?

Bedankt voor uw hulp / Thanks for your help


----------



## Peterdg

As it is put, your interpretation is possible, but it's not what they mean (and I only know that because I'm familiar with the theme).

What they mean is that ethanasia can not be regulated based on mental sufferening only; i.e. you need an additional medical condition to be able to regulate euthanasia: mental suffering alone is not enough as a base for euthanasia to be legally accepted.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Peterdg said:


> As it is put, your interpretation is possible, but it's not what they mean (and I only know that because I'm familiar with the theme).
> 
> What they mean is that ethanasia can not be regulated based on mental sufferening only; i.e. you need an additional medical condition to be able to regulate euthanasia: mental suffering alone is not enough as a base for euthanasia to be legally accepted.


Zeer bedankt/ Thank you very much
Maar kan u me zeggen hoe men dat duidelijker hadden kunnen uitdrukken/Can you tell me how one might express it more clearly?
“Het is om die reden dat euthanasie alleen op grond van psychisch lijden niet bij wet kan geregeld worden”?
Zou dit mogelijk zijn, of is het evenzeer ambigu / Is this possible, or is it equally ambiguous?


----------



## Peterdg

michaelhenchard100 said:


> “Het is om die reden dat euthanasie alleen*/enkel* op grond van psychisch lijden niet bij wet kan geregeld worden”?




Ik zou wel "enkel" gebruiken in plaats van "alleen". Dat klinkt wat deftiger in een artikel.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Bedankt.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante kwestie. Ik zou niet door "enkel" vervangen, maar tot daar. Ik ben wel even verbaasd dat wij in het Nederlands die "alleen" achter de bepaling zetten; het lijkt mij zelfs het beste, veel couranter dan vooropplaatsing... Dat kan het voor anderstaligen best moeilijk maken, zoals hier, met een foute interpretatie als gevolg.
Je hebt vermoedelijk hetzelfde fenomeen met "genoeg" - of is er toch een verschil tussen "Ik heb geld genoeg" en "Ik heb genoeg geld"? Ik denk het niet.


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Ik ben wel even verbaasd dat wij in het Nederlands die "alleen" achter de bepaling zetten; het lijkt mij zelfs het beste, veel couranter dan vooropplaatsing... Dat kan het voor anderstaligen best moeilijk maken, zoals hier, met een foute interpretatie als gevolg.


Zou het dan mogelijk zijn om te schrijven: _Het is om die reden dat euthanasie niet bij wet kan geregeld worden op grond van psychisch lijden alleen _? Om "alleen" toch achter de bepaling te zetten én een foute interpretatie te vermijden?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> Zou het dan mogelijk zijn om te schrijven: _Het is om die reden dat euthanasie niet bij wet kan geregeld worden op grond van psychisch lijden alleen _? Om "alleen" toch achter de bepaling te zetten én een foute interpretatie te vermijden?


Ja, dat kan zeker.

Voor mij is het overigens geen uitgemaakte zaak dat het beter en gebruikelijker is om 'alleen' achter het zinsdeel te plaatsen waar het op slaat. Beide mogelijkheden zijn correct en afhankelijk van de zinsbouw klinkt soms het ene soms het andere beter. Als je de oorspronkelijke zin zo min mogelijk wilt veranderen, zou ik ervan maken: '... alleen op grond van ...'. (En ik zou in één moeite door 'kan geregeld worden' vervangen door 'geregeld kan worden' of 'kan worden geregeld', maar dat was niet de vraag.)


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Voor mij is het overigens geen uitgemaakte zaak dat het beter en gebruikelijker is om 'alleen' achter het zinsdeel te plaatsen waar het op slaat.


Voor mij ook niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Hans M. said:


> Ja, dat kan zeker.
> 
> Voor mij is het overigens geen uitgemaakte zaak dat het beter en gebruikelijker is om 'alleen' achter het zinsdeel te plaatsen waar het op slaat. Beide mogelijkheden zijn correct en afhankelijk van de zinsbouw klinkt soms het ene soms het andere beter. Als je de oorspronkelijke zin zo min mogelijk wilt veranderen, zou ik ervan maken: '... alleen op grond van ...'. (En ik zou in één moeite door 'kan geregeld worden' vervangen door 'geregeld kan worden' of 'kan worden geregeld', maar dat was niet de vraag.)


Ik vond het vooral bijzonder dat het kan, maar misschien zal ik er anders over nadenken als ik andere adverbia vind die ook even mobiel zijn, zoals genoeg... _(En inderdaad, die plaatsing van het VD was typisch Vlaams - en in principe fout, meen ik..)_


----------



## Timidinho

Ik zou zelf zeggen: "enkel op grond van psychisch lijden" of "op grond van enkel psychisch lijden". Bij voorkeur zou ik dit deel ook tussen komma's plaatsen om de leesbaarheid te vergroten.

@ThomasK Bij "ik heb geld genoeg" kan "genoeg" ook slaan op "(geld) hebben" toch?


----------



## ThomasK

Volgens mij alleen op "geld"...


----------



## eno2

"Alleen" slaat hier op "psychisch lijden". En niet op "wet". Daar kan je dan je vertaling op afstellen. Ik zou zelfs een komma plaatsen na "alleen", voor alle duidelijkheid.


----------

